# One golden versus two?



## kateann1201

After reading through the forum, I'm gathering that most people have more than one Golden. For those with more than one, what are the pros and cons of owning 1 vs. 2? Do dogs do better with another golden buddy?


----------



## Noey

Only three cons in my book
1. more hair
2. more money (vet and food)
3. more poop

All the pros out weigh the cons for us. I think any dog does better with two - they are pack animals and when your gone it's nice they have a buddy to hang with.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I definitely think so, I don't think having two is that much more work, just way more fun. Not just for the dog but the entire family. 

Go ahead Katie girl, get yourself another one!


----------



## kateann1201

Carolina Mom - Haha! I'm doing my research... Hannah starts school this year and I was toying with the idea of getting another in 1-2 years.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I love having two goldens. It doesn't take any longer to vacuum the hair from one golden than two.


----------



## Laurie

I have 3 Goldens.......there are cons but like Noey said, the pros definitely outweigh the cons. I can't imagine only having 1 dog. 

Six little eyes lighting up when you get home instead of 2....
Three tails wagging to beat all heck instead of 1...
Three warm fluffy bodies to cuddle on these cold nights.....
Three sets of doggie kisses......
Three times the loving.....

I could on but you get the point!!!!


----------



## NJgoldengirl

I've got 3 and I wouldn't have it any other way. While yes there's more hair and more money is needed - the happiness and unconditional love they give definitely surpasses that. And with a good vacuum, hair brush and smart money saving skills all of that hair and food/training/vet costs will seem small.  All of my money goes to my school loans and my dogs, but I am perfectly happy and content with that. They're such a fun breed to be around and when I am at class, or work, or at the store (or wherever) I know they are entertaining each other even though I leave the tv or radio on for them. They all also seem to bring out each other's very different personalities.  I also must admit I miss having 4 of them and in the near future plan on adding another little one to my fun loving golden pack.


----------



## tbliss

We got our first golden 18 months ago and, based on her love of other dogs and the recommendations of people here, we recently decided to get her a "brother." The new pup will come home in early March and we are very excited to see how Maevis will react.


----------



## Megora

We've always kept 2 goldens before and probably will again as soon as we wrap our minds around bringing in another frequently peeing shark baby. 

*Pros -*

You never feel guilty going shopping or whatever, because the dogs keep each other company. 

Owning two goldens ensures the dogs will get enough cardio exercise, because ALL of the goldens I've owned liked to wrestle. So much better for their heart and limbs than the crazy chase me games the collie prefers. 

Owning two goldens means that your top dog will have somebody ELSE to play with when he's mouthy and hyper in the evening. 

Owning two goldens means that your dog will never have any exercise or eating disorders, because of course everything is a competition and nobody wants to be left out or behind.

Having two heads to kiss is the only thing better than kissing one. 

Being greeted home every day by a chorus of barking, grunting, squealing, squeaking and enthusiastic leaps from more than one golden is heaven. 

*Cons or Difficulties - *

Having to take one of the dogs somewhere (like dog class) and leaving the other behind. 

Trying to train the younger dog without feeling guilty about leaving your main training partner out. 

Trying to bond/train with the younger dog who is more bonded with his brother than with you. <- I didn't have this happen with Jacks, but I suspect it was because there was such a huge age gap between him and Danny. Danny was very tightly bonded with his brother (Sammy), partly because there was just a 2 year gap between them. I was important to him, but he'd always want to be where his brother was. 

If you wait too long to bring a second golden home, then you will see your older golden for as old as he really is because you see him slowing down while the younger dog is just getting started. 

Dog Food X 2 / Vet Bills X 2 - Need I say more?

Can you see I'm waffling between the pros and cons right now?


----------



## Jean_NJ

We have two dogs but only one is a golden. I'm glad we got the second dog though it was never part of my "plan" but rather a spur of the moment tug on the heartstrings.

When our golden was 5 we got a cocker spaniel puppy (rescue). Both breeds believe it or not have alot in common, but in particular to our situation they get along well with other dogs. They hit it off. It was nice for Duncan as he had a buddy to play with, the kids were 13 at that point and not around constantly for his amusement. 

Now we are at the end of our golden's life and we are devastated, but from a very selfish perspective, we still have a fluffy buddy around to warm our hearts. Duncan our golden is an equal opportunity lover though while the cocker likes everyone but is devoted to me. It won't be the same but at least we won't have a completely empty house.

For us, the spacing was perfect as well. Not sure I could have handled two Golden Puppies at the same time! They are a handful.


----------



## Karen519

*Two*

Ken and I have had two dogs for the past 25 years.
One is a Golden and one is a Samoyed. They are 11 months apart and love one another.


----------



## Karen2

Lance has been a good test for us having two dogs.
They do interact and play, wrestle etc., but Sierra is in charge, whats hers is hers and whats Lance's is hers too. Good thing he's pretty laid back about stuff.
I worry more about getting home to them, as there are more times I have to come home at lunchtime because one or the other didn't poop on their morning outing.
I don't like them to try to hold it all day..can be disastrous for the carpets.
All in all I would recommend 2 dogs.
just my 2 cents


----------



## Braccarius

Not going to lie... owning two was the best decision I ever made. They play with each other, keep each other company. There are no cons. 10% more work for 50% more fun!


----------



## Charliethree

I have to admit after I got one, I HAD to have another and was quite content with that, they got on well, enjoyed each other's company and it was a real education in diversified training!! But it was all good, until number three landed on my doorstep to 'foster' - he fit right in between the two of them, buddied up with big brother right away, and is very happy to play with little sister- so ..he stayed. I love them all, they each have their own personalities, and endearing qualities, and 'glitches' - wouldn't trade them for anything!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I have to say it is all pluses for me with my four except when my hubby lost his job and it was a struggle on paying vet bills and changing dog food to find a cheaper food. The only other negative is when it is time to go on vacation it can be hard. But the positives are more love, more love and did I mention more love. And now that hubby is working and I may be starting work soon, I am looking to try to talk hubby into adopting my foster CoCo. SHUSH DONT SAY ANYTHING HE DOESNT KNOW....


----------



## GinnyinPA

Have any of you had problems with a solo dog feeling/acting jealous or upset at bringing another dog into the family?

We've had Ben for two months. He has settled in well, but isn't very affectionate. He never learned to play with people, so though he loves going on walks with us, he has little interest in playing ball or any type of fetch game. (Occasionally he'll go for the ball once or twice, but that's it. He loses interest really fast.) He doesn't see humans as a source of play at all, as far as I can tell, except chase (i.e. steal something and run - a game we don't encourage.) I've been thinking about getting a companion so he'll have somebody to play with (he does play well with some dogs). But because we haven't had him long, I'm worried about losing the bond we're developing by adding another to the mix. Should we wait a year or so to make sure he's feeling secure - or is that projecting too much human emotion on him?


----------



## GoldenOwner12

as much as i like having 2 dogs i prefer only having 1that way i can spend 100% of my time to that dog. Shelley when younger use to love company of other dogs but now she prefers humans. Einstein and Shelley always push one another for my attention eg if i'm paying attention to Einstein Shelley comes runing over and pushes her way in.Same goes if i'm paying attention to Shelley.


----------



## BeauShel

I would wait on bringing home another dog to help build the bond between you and him. Not all goldens like fetch so maybe you an find something else he might like something else to do. And down the road he might like fetch, my Pawley wasnt a ball player when he came to live with me and then one day picked up the ball and fell in love. But he will only play with a larger tennis ball like the kong balls. He wont touch the regular tennis balls.


----------



## caligal

Thanks for asking this question kateann. I have been wondering the same. My house is pretty small. I was thinking of trying fostering to see how it feels to have 2 in the house. Davis is almost 2, so was thinking about one that is already house trained at the very least.

My biggest concern is walking 2 dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Fostering a second dog would be a great way to find out if you like having two. Maybe get involved in your local golden rescue.


----------



## Jleway

This thread has been so helpful to me. I'm going through this very thing right now. Do I rescue this perfect rescue boy and change the dynamic between my Lady and me? Or, do I leave this rescue boy in bad living conditions and continue to enjoy the one on one time with my Lady-baby? Also, finances play a big role. I have never really had two adult Goldens at the same time before, so this is something new, exciting, and even somewhat scary for me.


----------



## Tanyac

caligal said:


> My biggest concern is walking 2 dogs.


Until recently I've been walking our 2 adult Goldens & now have added our new pup (now that's a different story!). The two adults walk side by side on a split lead & never ever pull. The pup now 5 months old is a work in progress...lol!

As long as you train both dogs individually, preferably teach the lone dog to walk properly before getting another, then take the pup/second dog out alone until they are walking nicely, it is pretty easy tbh.

To the OP, after having a single Golden for his whole life, I knew if I ever got another, that it would have a companion. We now have Obi (5), Izzie (4) and Izzie's pup Flo (5 months). The biggest problem I have right now is that i cant let Obi off lead with the pup as he is too rough with his play and could easily hurt her. They can go off together along tracks or woodland, but open spaces are out for the time being. So it's worth considering this if your current dog loves rough play.

Good luck making your choice, I just love having a housefull of Goldens, they are such great dogs.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I agree having a second is more work...but you are doing the work anyhow, so why not just add another. Plus I think Bob would be bored out of her mind if she didnt have a brother to play with all day! 2 is sooo much better than 1!


----------



## GoldenJoy

My sister brought home a second dog when their first Golden was about 4 years old because they thought it would be nice to have doggy pals.... The dogs really couldn't stand each other. My sister and her husband did everything "right" as far as introducing the dogs, trying the arrangement out, etc. but when the second dog came home to stay, the dogs really didn't get along. Thankfully, they sorted things out with a lot of posturing and barking over the first 2 weeks - no physical contact - and then the "order" was set. Their family was so upset, though, because the dogs never interacted - they were like a grumpy old couple forced to live in the same house! I'm not trying to be a downer - just relating their less-than-ideal experience, even after following the "How to Bring a New Dog into Your Home" rules.


----------



## Blondie

Is it better when going from one to two dogs to get the opposite sex? I have a mindset of rescuing a male golden when Maggie is 2 - 2 1/2 years old. I don't want another female golden I've decided. I've had three males and three female dogs in my life and one of each together seems like a nice idea. I haven't yet weighed the pros and cons of this idea.


----------



## Megora

Blondie said:


> Is it better when going from one to two dogs to get the opposite sex? I have a mindset of rescuing a male golden when Maggie is 2 - 2 1/2 years old. I don't want another female golden I've decided. I've had three males and three female dogs in my life and one of each together seems like a nice idea. I haven't yet weighed the pros and cons of this idea.


I've heard people say it's important... but honestly, I'd get what you want and what you feel you can handle. We always had boys and still have two male dogs who hang out together. Male dogs are easy keepers. 

I do think females are sweet though. How could they not be<:


----------



## tippykayak

If you want impartial advice, you came to the wrong place. We have two Goldens, and we couldn't be happier. They're about a year apart in age, and they're bonded tightly to each other but also to us. I've heard that getting dogs at the same time can lead to an issue where they're more focused on each other than on their people, but I can't testify personally to that.

Expenses about double, so be aware of that. You can save a little if your vet will let you bring both in at once for some exams and only charge you one visit fee, but that depends on the vet. You can also save by buying treats and food in larger quantities, but the savings aren't very big there.

The vacuuming schedule is about the same for me, though I have to empty the canister more often during a cleanup. 

Exercise is a big advantage, since they run each other ragged. During these snowy weeks, our big off-leash walks have been really hard to do, so having the two just get out their energy chasing each other in the yard has been very helpful.

I think the biggest challenge is getting each dog individualized training time. You really do need to put one dog "away" and focus on the other for a training session and then switch. It takes just over double the amount of time to really get your training in each day. 

Grooming is a doubled time investment too, so be aware of that. If you have low-maintence coats (like hunting GRs often do), it's not so bad, but add a big fluffy show coat to your group, and that's a lot of time to spend with a brush in your hand.

I would definitely make sure there's a significant age difference, and I wouldn't add dogs at the same time. It's much, much easier if you have a well-trained dog with good habits before you bring another dog into the mix. In fact, training the second dog is a lot easier if the first is already trained.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

I would wait and see how the next few years go with Hannah in school. The busiest time for me was when my kids were in grade school and junior high. It was exhausting keeping up with their schedules. 

I now have three Goldens and absolutely love it - but my children are grown. I also work full-time. My husband has a home office. There is always someone here with my husband working at home and my children coming and going.


----------



## Park City Retriever

We are getting (at least) one English Creme Golden puppy to add to our family and are "considering" one of his litter-mates. We have a 10 year old English Lab and our thought is two pups may be less annoyance to him. We fully aware that two pups will likely be 2-3 times the work. My main concerns are the interaction with my lab, will it be more stress on him or will they be more likely to entertain each other? Also I have read that people recommend against litter-mates because of their tight bond and are not only more work to train but also may not for the same tight bond with their human family... Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Oaklys Dad said:


> I love having two goldens. It doesn't take any longer to vacuum the hair from one golden than two.


It doesn't take any longer but you do have to do it more frequently.


Pete & Woody


----------



## BajaOklahoma

caligal said:


> Thanks for asking this question kateann. I have been wondering the same. My house is pretty small. I was thinking of trying fostering to see how it feels to have 2 in the house. Davis is almost 2, so was thinking about one that is already house trained at the very least.
> 
> My biggest concern is walking 2 dogs.


We had 2 Old English Sheepdogs and an Irish Setter in a 1400 sq ft house. Then we added two children, with all of the toys they bring. It was fine. We had a very large backyard and fenced off a large section for the kids to play without the dogs.
As for walking, train each dog separately. Once you have one well trained, add the second dog to the walks. The second dog goes next to you, with the better trained dog on the outside - this forces the second to heel better.
I managed to walk all three dogs without any problems.


----------



## ari48

*1 verus two*

I had originally contemplated getting another Golden to keep my Molly company, I thought a younger one would help put some life into her. Sadly, she passed during the interim. I now have Nala, who is 13 months old and am thinking about getting her a puppy playmate, she has tons of energy.


----------

